# The NERD thread!



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...ALL things nerd -put them here.

Here are some treasured pics of nerds! -Nerds Rule!!! :nw :nw :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



















NERDS!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

I just saw a Spring, 1996 episode of Family Matters when Laura goes to the senior prom with Urkel. She wanted him to transform to Stephane Urquelle, but he wouldn't do it. He wanted to go as Urkel. He dressed up nice in a tux that fit and she noticed his voice sank a little bit :lol.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

Urkel Rules!!! :nw

...I want the doll! :lol :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

Nerds are awesome-most worthwhile people were, at least at some point in their lives, nerds. I'm not totally sure what the dividing line between a "nerd" and a "geek" is-I only assume that a nerd is a geek who made good, so to speak. When lumped together (which is rare-most nerds find a niche for themselves at an early age) nerds are a diverse breed, sometimes linked only by a certain intangible nerdishness.

More pics of nerds, famous, fictional, and...otherwise:














































Nerds _built_ this society, man.










:nw


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

[youtube:2se1bh0s]wmRSuYIL1zc[/youtube:2se1bh0s]


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



torlin said:


> [youtube:2xxq1os2]wmRSuYIL1zc[/youtube:2xxq1os2]


Aw, I could tell they were faking it. I mean, who would call those things lightsabers? More like light...batons! And since when does "transformed" mean "fragged"? _Transformers do not work that way!_

Geeks know when they're being patronized.

I like to think there is hope for the nerdward-leaning male, however. Case in point-this Internet lovely:

[youtube:2xxq1os2]



[/youtube:2xxq1os2]

I can't help but notice, though, that most of the comments are from lonely-sounding guys half-heartedly hitting on her. Really, though, that's really just typical for Youtube (along with typo-ridden conspiracy theories).

Hot nerd chicks are out there...but I have a feeling they're still out of my league :sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

^ she is a cutie. 
i knew someone would post her.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



torlin said:


> ^ she is a cutie.
> i knew someone would post her.


 :mushy Yeah. Some other guy beat me to the Mara Jade reference. If I were witty and tasteless, I'd try to make up some sort of "Emperor's Hand" double entendre...but I'm tired, and need to go to bed. I really do.










This is why I need to start going to more sci fi conventions. A few fans like this could make up for the visual torture of seeing a 300 lb man stuffed into a Sailor Moon costume. Maybe I could try out my Lando lines...

"Hel-_lo_, what have we _here_? Care for a refreshing Colt 45? Works every time."


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

LOL -"nerd set"!!!

...always enjoy reading your posts, Snickersnack!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



RubyTuesday said:


> LOL -"nerd set"!!!
> 
> ...always enjoy reading your posts, Snickersnack!


 :thanks Your topics are always interesting, so I try to do them justice.

I like how the package makes an effort to point out the presence of "glasses (taped)". :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



Snickersnack said:


>


i've seen her before (irl - in real life) and many more
[attachment=0:1zy10h70]DSC00365(230).JPG[/attachment:1zy10h70]
^ 2008 Comic Con


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



torlin said:


> i've seen her before (irl - in real life) and many more


Nice. You should totally hook me up with her. Tell her I have _The Ewok Adventure_ on DVD. 

I don't know, what do you think-a princess and a guy like me?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



Snickersnack said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen her before (irl - in real life) and many more
> ...


lol. princess and u ... well if princess leia can deal with han solo than theres chances for you.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

Nerd???

:boogie


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

:rofl :rofl :cry :lol

:hs :hs


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



torlin said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol The second one is, like, Torlin's dream!! :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



Eric Barnes said:


> Nerd???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


possible


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

[youtube:3kvctd5a]-xEzGIuY7kw[/youtube:3kvctd5a]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



torlin said:


> [youtube:3em51pi5]wmRSuYIL1zc[/youtube:3em51pi5]


 :rofl :rofl :rofl :clap -That was hilarious! :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



RubyTuesday said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube:283o38gt]wmRSuYIL1zc[/youtube:283o38gt]
> ...


 :banana :banana :banana :banana 
i knew it would be.
:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

[youtube:12ijca6r]Nh9mVsBKwYs[/youtube:12ijca6r]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*

:lol ..haven't seen all of this clip yet (DAMN my slow computer!!! :bah...  )

...but so far it's pretty good!!! :rofl -2 nerds are getting coached by their female boss about how to handle women!! :lol

[youtube:4l6buaqe]



[/youtube:4l6buaqe]



> Female boss: What did we learn yesterday?
> First employee-Women like shoes.
> Second employee-Lots of shoes.
> First employee-...and self confidence -Lots of self confidence!!
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



Snickersnack said:


> I don't know, what do you think-a princess and a guy like me?


... :rofl -You're Awesome!! :yes :yes :clap :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> "Do it! -Do it! -Everybody!!!! ...Do the Urkel!!!"


[youtube:2qs14g5h]



[/youtube:2qs14g5h]

...Steve Urkel gets the party started!! :clap :clap :banana


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



social misfit said:


> [youtube:29vrp6jg]Nh9mVsBKwYs[/youtube:29vrp6jg]


....wish I could have the lyrics to that song!! :con -found it hard to follow them properly. -But what I could make out was still funny!!! -"white and nerdy" :lol ...and I love the all lego video clip too!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Erm you forgot about that Sherminator dude.
( Someone bail me out here i'm not computer literate enough to post the pic thingy thing.)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this guy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

LMAO Yeah that guy cheers bro.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



RubyTuesday said:


> social misfit said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube:19x3b6a3]Nh9mVsBKwYs[/youtube:19x3b6a3]
> ...


Not bad-everything's better with Legos; they go with nerdness like back hair goes with Wolverine (the success of the Lego Star Wars and Lego Indy games backs this up). I already knew Weird Al was a hardcore nerd, though, long before that album. Remember "Yoda" and "The Saga Begins"?

You might enjoy this clip of Toby Radloff, genuine nerd from Cleveland, Ohio, and friend of cartoon writer Harvey Pekar:

[youtube:19x3b6a3]



[/youtube:19x3b6a3]

Better not try it with _prune juice_ as a wash-down, or else it could be _fatal_." Toby is the greatest human being alive.

I found another nerd who values the proper ritual consumption of food. I believe this is from the UK version of the _Beauty and the Geek_ reality show:

[youtube:19x3b6a3]



[/youtube:19x3b6a3]

I've never more than a few minutes of the American version of this show-the geeks seem pretty cool, but if they were real geeks (or nerds) they would never sell out by denigrating themselves on a show like that-plus the beauties are supposed to be dumb bimbos or something, anyway, right?










Come on, guys! I don't see how you can think Paris Hilton types are hot when girls like this ^ walk the Earth (if Spidey could see this, he'd have second thoughts about sticking with boring ol' MJ). My unattainable fantasy women are smart _and_ sexy. They still wouldn't date me over bass players with flippy hair, or something, but they'd at least be willing to start a friendship that could blossom into unrequited love.

I don't mean to turn this into the hot-nerd-chick-cosplaying thread. Ladies, feel free to balance things with more pics of smoldering he-nerds (in addition to Urkel).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I could only find it small sized..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Who is this super nerd?! She deserves a medal or something.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Nerd thread!*



Snickersnack said:


>


 :mushy


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Snickersnack!

...I've seen a clip of the movie Toby Radloff made -Ardrum sent me it!
He sounds like an EXTRA nerdy Woody Allen :lol and I LOVE how he says "niiiierd"!! :rofl

(I saw a bit of the other one ...I'm still loading it up -computer takes forever now to load anything! :stu )

But -BUT!!!! ....THIS guy is the REAL THING: BIGGEST NERD I've EVER SEEN!!!!!! :troll :rofl :rofl

...His name is Richard Rubin and he was on the American version of Beauty and the Geek. -I happened to catch the show once when he was on it, and just HAD to watch it from then on!!! :clap :clap :lol










[youtube:153s25pw]



[/youtube:153s25pw]

...Mserychic: GREAT PICS!! :hs :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

OMG -I just saw the clip you put up, Snickersnack about the guy eating the jam sandwich!! ...Wow! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[attachment=0fv9qo5w]funny_license_plate_2 (Small).jpg[/attachmentfv9qo5w]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Torlin beat me to the white and nerdy song!

Kori, your clip of Carleton brought happiness and laughter into my life.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

"nerds in love" rap :lol

[youtube:8bw1mc87]Hh3BWtbJ27c[/youtube:8bw1mc87]

I try to process these feelings, but get 'Does not Compute'
I tried to multiply our love, but you took the square root
When ever i see you i don't know what to say
It's like my mind when from DSL to 56k
I tried online dating but didn't get any play
Now I'm force to get off to Japanese Anime
We could stay up late playing dugeon and dragons
You could be my Sam, and I'll be your frodo baggins

I'm just a nerd in love
And I don't know what to do
It's hard to get a girl when your weight is lower than your IQ
Maybe she'll look pass my headgear and acne
I'll still think she's leet but she doesn't notice me

I can you be your Han Solo and you can be my Laia
If i was less like screech and more like ac slater
You're the only girl that can make my floppy disk hard
I can hack into your mainframe, but not into your heart
If i was with you, I'd treat you with kindness
And protect you from harm like norton antivirus
But you are like Hollywood and like bit torrent
My love for you is steady like a gravitational constant

I'm just a nerd in love and I feel out of place
I'll have to specialize in gynecology just to get to second base
Unless she finds sarcasm appealing and greasy hair sexy
i'll still think she's leet, but she don't notice me

I just want to get a girl without any rejection
Who will dress up like a hot alien at a star trek convention
Who's as precious to me as a rare pokemon
and know's the difference between a warlock and shaman

I'm just a nerd in love and realities gone too far
I'm too much like steve erkal and not enough like stephen
Maybe one day I'll be a CEO make'n lots of money
Till then our only friends will be our PC's honey


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Torlin beat me to the white and nerdy song!


 :b i like weird al songs


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

social misfit said:


> "nerds in love" rap :lol
> 
> I try to process these feelings, but get 'Does not Compute'
> I tried to multiply our love, but you took the square root
> ...


 :rofl :rofl -Brilliant!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Im a Nerd (star wars Version) song
[youtube:17ekhjaa]24FhTl_f9Vg[/youtube:17ekhjaa]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Perhaps my favorite nerd (geek?) of all time is: Arnold Judas ( :rofl ) Rimmer, of the BBC tv series "Red Dwarf".

Here's a description of his character...


> Something of a disagreeable person, Rimmer's character traits include anal-retentiveness, over-adherence to protocol, cowardice, misogyny, and a severely inflated ego coupled with a deep-seated self-loathing. This, combined with a lack of social skills, makes him unpopular with almost everybody he comes into contact with. As Second Technician, he was the second-lowest ranking crewmember of Red Dwarf before the accident (Lister being the lowest-ranking); after the accident, he is the highest ranking survivor (despite his holographic status) and is eager to flaunt his new position. However, his attempts at throwing his weight around are frequently hampered by the fact that none of his crewmates are disposed to pay any attention to him, and the only way he initially gets Lister to obey him is to bribe him with cigarettes from the ship's hidden supply.
> 
> Fond of war, at least in principle, Rimmer dreams of being a general. He admires power and strength, and his role models included Napoleon Bonaparte, Adolf Hitler, and George Patton. *He puts this down to being the reincarnation of Alexander the Great's chief eunuch, which he believes also explains his fear of nutcrackers* and, according to Lister, why he is such a good singer.
> 
> Besides his fondness for militarism and Hammond organ music, he is also an authority on 20th century telegraph poles, especially those observed while train spotting.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Rimmer










This is Ace Rimmer -Rimmer from another dimension, in which he is cool!! :rofl










And here is Rimmer when he gets a mind patch and increases his IQ -best impersonation of an egg head I've seen!! :clap :clap :clap










Here's the you tube clip of it... :lol

[youtube:124s9fxj]



[/youtube:124s9fxj]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If you like Toby Radloff, know this...

I've met him TWICE. The most recent time was less than a month ago too. I was running at the park that is just across the street from me, and I saw him (heard him first, lol) at a picnic table with a friend, playing Yahtzee and drinking some kind of cola drink in red plastic cups!! Genuine nerd!!!

He has a very loud voice! I asked him for the time, and he went, "It'ssss a quarter till sssixxxxxx."

I've seen every movie he's been in, and I own some of them (Killer Nerd 1 and 2 are fantastic!!)

Oh, and the first time, he was wearing this shirt too (he was in Columbus for a comic convention, and he was seated at a Max & Erma's next to me).

[youtube:3hwqw10l]-0kZFgMaqIc[/youtube:3hwqw10l]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :nw  
:lol 

Well... I've only seen a little of him -but he seems a pretty cool nerd  to me!! :lol :yes 

...therefore, by hanging around him: you qualify as 'almost-SUPER nerdy'  

-which is likewise, pretty darn cool!!!! :lol :eyes :lol (check out my "supernerd pic on page 1  )

Interviewer: Could you live without the internet?
Toby: Probably... But once I got on line -I became hooked!

:teeth


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[youtube:24mizjfd]JlQxRwVe0LU[/youtube:24mizjfd]

[youtube:24mizjfd]biCDYgi_eW0[/youtube:24mizjfd]

[youtube:24mizjfd]HKASUY6F7yE[/youtube:24mizjfd]

I'm obsessed.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Man, these are fantastic posts. I had no idea Toby was a John Waters fan, but, somehow, I'm not surprised, given the Troma movies he's made sweet love to corpses in. I just finished watching a few episodes of a web cartoon he apparently stars in, however (The Ted Zone), and was not overly impressed. His mannerisms lose something when they're stuck behind a 2-D character.

My favorite Star Wars rap song, which no one has yet posted, comes from this AtomFilms cartoon:

[youtube:3prs2xea]



[/youtube:3prs2xea]

^I always liked both versions Star Wars Gangsta Rap. ******* Owen Lars is pretty good-I don't remember him being that mean-just sorta cranky. I can understand that, though-his dad probably never shut about losing his his leg and his Vader-birthing ex-slave wife to the Sand People, then he grew up to waste the best years of _his_ life farming water (_water_!), fixing condensors and drinking nothing but blue milk on a desert planet infested with womp rats (Arrakis has the spice, at least. What does Tatooine have? Nothing but sand, rocks, and Jawas).

There's this whole "nerdcore" genre of rappers, like mc chris (also known as MC Pee Pants, the evil reincarnated rapper from _Aqua Teen Hunger Force_). This is a video someone made of a track from his most recent album, _mc chris is dead_:

Nrrrd Grrrl:

[youtube:3prs2xea]



[/youtube:3prs2xea]

None of the fan videos are anything amazing, but this is the only one I've found that gets all the references delightfully right (Kang the Conqueror & Cassie Lang, X-23 & Hellion, Lucas and the locusts, etc)-if anyone else recognizes the picture that corresponds with "happens so rarely"...then they deserve a "Marvel No-Prize" (only one of which has been released since the 1980's), because it will make me very happy for the second or third time today. Possibly fifth.

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

There's a special kind of girl that goes to my shows
And I don't mean the groupie hos
All along the front row
She's more like a wallflower
Like the one that Stryker sniped
I'm like elixir when I'm with her
'Cause I think I like her type

She might seem shy in person, it's no lie
She's always nervous
But the verdict is she's worth it
She gets crap but don't deserve it
She look like Emily Strange
Always ravin' 'bout her favs
Wanna conquer her like Kang
When you kiss like Cassie Lang

There's no way I can pronounce Neo Geo Evangelion
I can't refute 'cause she's so cute
And so I suck my belly in
X-23 and Hellion, odd couple, to be kind
She's in my heart and in my mind
And now she's in my rhymes

She's wordy and verbose
Prolific and prone to prose
Always sick and has a cold
Stuffed nose she's got to blow
I've got many cold remedies, many old enemies
I've got a girl that kick their *** like River from Serenity

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

Her parents are divorced
And there's often daddy issues
Try not to take advantage
While I hand her all my tissues
She hips me to the bands she likes
I couldn't be more clueless
Every word comes out her mouth
Is now on my to-do list

She's romantic, known to panic
With anxiety attacks
Literary, it's so scary
Reading Brontes back to back
She's playing Ragnarok on her mom's Magnavox
She's underneath my skin like a million nanobots

She's like Annie Potts in 'Busters
Get my freak on like I'm Egon
Say third base right to her face
And she will be like, be gone
If not now know I can wait like Lucas and the locusts
And you know this we'll by glow sticks
Stay up late, perfect the slow kiss

You can't resist Chris 'cause he helps you de-stress
While you play Animal Crossing on your Nintendo DS
Baby, if we can't be a couple
Give up on getting married
I'll remember we connected
And how it happens so rarely
(I'm serious, girl!)

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!

Nerd girl, I don't deserve you
I don't get the references you refer to
I love your Lipsmackers and your lack of perfume
I hope to get you home by curfew
WORD UP!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Star Wars rap song!!! :rofl :rofl

And 'nerd girl' is pretty cool! :clap

isa Simpson


> Favorite magazine- Non- Threatening Boys Magazine
> Voice- Yeardly Smith.
> Middle Name- Marie
> Age- 8.
> ...


My brother always teases me about the scene when Lisa goes biserk, seeing the lamb she petted when they're eating lamb chops for dinner. -And he does the voice: "Don't eeeeat me, Lisa!!! Pleeeease don't eat me!!"

:? :?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

^That's one of my favorite episodes, too. I was a vegetarian up until about age 10, and I distinctly remember the same kind of weird reactions from people that Lisa got. That was back in the mid nineties when it was sort of trendy, but not totally mainstream yet. So many good quotes in that one:



> Homer: Are you saying you're never going to eat any animal again? What about bacon?
> Lisa: No.
> Homer: Ham?
> Lisa: No!
> ...


Troy McClure's meat industry film (_Meat and You: Partners in Freedom_) was my favorite bit, though.










Lisa's definitely nerdy (her only friends are "grown-up nerds like Gore Vidal. And even he's kissed more boys than I ever will."), but she's more articulate and socially conscious than many nerds. In contrast, there's her academic competitor Martin Prince, the insufferable teacher's pet and underrated character in general.










He's by far the biggest juvenile nerd in Springfield (The Simpsons series boasts a higher than average quota of nerds for a TV show); even Milhouse, who's kind of on the borderline of nerdiness (maybe more of a dork?) once said, "I'm not a nerd, Bart. Nerds are smart."

Great moments in Martin history:



> "Ooh! Pick me, teacher! I'm ever so smart!"
> 
> "The preferred spelling of wiener is w-i-e-n-e-r, although e-i is an acceptable ethnic variant."
> 
> ...


I took Latin for 2 years. Damned if it ever got me anywhere; certainly didn't boost _my_ charisma score-I played D & D, too, but I haven't rolled a 20 in 5 years. I'd love to find a gaming group in my new neighborhood.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:lol

[youtube:thhrfnj1]sJODDwwvY9U[/youtube:thhrfnj1]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

torlin said:


>


I saw that!! ...that was the picture ANCIENT put up as himself!!! -the fraudster!

...ANCIENT: you have some explaining to do! :mum


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for that, Snickersnack! :lol



> (Martin's parents have built him a pool to compete with Lisa's):
> "Ah, my plan has come to fruition! Soon I'll be queen of summertime... uh, I mean king, king!"


...I love this episode! Where Lisa gets drunk on popularity until word gets out that an even woossier kid (Martin) has an even bigger pool! And Bart gets isolated in his room and goes funny!

I also love the episode when Lisa gets addicted to the Corey Hotline! :rofl :rofl

"'Hi, you've reached the Corey Hotline, here are some words that rhyme with Corey: story, glory, allegory'

:cry :rofl

...Then of course there's The Comic Book guy!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ahem... I was voted "most academic" by my peers in my senior year of high school... AND I've never kissed a girl... AND I don't like to participate in contact sports.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...Then of course there's The Comic Book guy!


I remember that bit. He wouldn't let Milhouse use the shop's bathroom unless he purchased something:



> "You may purchase this charming Hamburglar adventure. A child has already solved the jumble using crayons. The answer is 'fries'."


 :lol 
He's such a jerk-but deeply depressed on the inside. 


> "Inspired by the most logical race in the galaxy, the Vulcans, breeding will be permitted once every seven years. For many of you this will mean much less breeding, for me, much much more."


I hear ya. Solidarity, bro.

An archetypal ubernerd: Bill Haverchuck from _Freaks and Geeks_:












> Bill Haverchuck: Cindy cut the cheese.
> Neal Schweiber: Oh my god!
> Sam Weir: Shut up.
> Bill: I'm serious. She blamed it on the chair.
> ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Paul Pfeiffer


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Snickersnack said:


> He's such a jerk-but deeply depressed on the inside.
> 
> 
> > "Inspired by the most logical race in the galaxy, the Vulcans, breeding will be permitted once every seven years. For many of you this will mean much less breeding, for me, much much more."
> ...


 :lol :nw ...I love that! -I was grossed out by the newer episode in which he gets it on with Principle Skinner's mum ! :eek :eek

...on the other hand: 'least he got some! :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Freaks and Geeks... I own that series... Such a good show!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :afr ummmmm, sorry. :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You should be! :wife 

-WE WANT CARLOS! WE WANT CARLOS! 

 :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> You should be! :wife
> 
> -WE WANT CARLOS! WE WANT CARLOS!
> 
> :lol


i take paypal...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > You should be! :wife
> ...


 :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Noca said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


:lol wait a minute :um whats up with paypal


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...drumrollllll!!!!! -I have found the "Nerd Dream Girl", Snickersnack, and all others out there!! :yes :yes

Here's is her clip of her saying how she is a 'sucker for gamers'... :lol

[youtube:3fei5spz]



[/youtube:3fei5spz]


----------

